# 10 Promises to My Dog



## Larka Herzlos (Jun 30, 2009)

Recent movies like_ Marley and Me_ have told the stories of growing up with a dog, Its advantages and Disadvantages. A handful of us have actually gone threw it, And naturally, stories like this touch us. Now, Its no surprise that movies like this can be disliked, They probably conjure up bad memories, when they should bring up the good. Now, if you never have experienced life with a dog or any other pet for that matter, It certainly shapes your future in more ways than one. And people use movies to show what and how it can change you. 





_
Movie Poster_

Recently I had the chance to watch _"10 Promises to My Dog"_, A Japanese film about a 14-year old girl and her new dog, Socks, A golden retriever. The movie is a life story telling the struggles of growing up in today's times. Its not often that a movie seriously tugs at my heart stings, But this one really did. Just like any other story like this, the dog passes on. _My dog skip, Marley And Me_, ect, And its one of those things that you know its going to happen, but when it dose you still cry? This is one of those movies. Yes I did cry, A lot. But after everything was said and done, and the credits rolled, Playing the movies theme "Be With You" By Japanese artist B.O.A, You get a great feel-good feeling. The kind of feeling that makes you appreciate things more. Granted I can't guarantee you have the same reaction as I did, because everyone's different. But even so, This movie is really worth checking out. I highly recommended it.

*My Rating*
_4/5_

It keeps things simple wile keeping you interested. _â€œ10 Promises to My Dogâ€_ explores more on social responsibility than mere puppy love, while providing meaningful life lessons without compromising its entertainment value







_Akari and Socks_

*Synopsis:*

_*Akari is a 14-year-old schoolgirl living in Japan's northern island of Hokkaido. One day, a puppy wanders into her yard, looking lost and frightened. She is a Golden Retriever with white paw markings. Akari names her Socks. Akari's mother consents to her keeping the dog but only after she agrees to keep 10 Promises to Socks . Akari enthusiastically assents and the two begin their journey of growing up together. Akari finds herself having to overcome many changes and challenges: the tragedy of her mother's death, father's sudden resignation, coming-of-age, first romantic feelings, career ambitions and her independence. But at every step, Socks is there to provide unquestioning love and support.*
_

*WHERE TO WATCH*

*TRAILER*

*MOVIE*

*THEME: BoA- Be With You*​


----------

